# What are you making for dinner TONIGHT?



## crimsonbadger (Nov 1, 2002)

It's been raining in Massachusetts for over a week, and we're supposed to get one week more. We're all going stir crazy, and need a good dinner to cheer us up! Any suggestions?


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

cleaning out the fridge and making a chicken salad with the leftover veggies and chicken breasts i have.







maybe some garlic bread on the side - i have some bread i need to get rid of also.


----------



## einalems (Feb 23, 2005)

Just loaded up on salad supplies today, so it will be a nice chicken salad for us.


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm using up stuff in the freezer, so we're having chili. I am making homemade croissants today, though, so that more than makes up for it.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Cream of asparagus soup with homemade w.w. bread, butter and cheese.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Shell noodles with Trader Joe's tomato basil marinara sauce cooked with spinach. Garlic bread.


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

Spag with meat sauce tonight. But tomorrow I'm trying my fave thai grilled chicken marinade on pork instead with grilled asparagus. Can't wait!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

: Looking for ideas cause this might be the last dinner I make for a few days if I do go into labor.







:


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

DH is on dinner duty tonight, so it'll be Asparagus Ravioli and sauce from a local hand-made pasta shop. Yummy! Tomorrow will be rice and bean tacos.


----------



## Mama2Kayla (Feb 12, 2005)

We are having leftover roast chicken wraped up in sprouted grain torts, with rice and beans, guacamole, creme fraiche, lettuce, and grated raw chedder cheese.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

In MA too, and after the boys splashed in puddles and got soaked, we had a "picnic" indoors: homemade hummus and crackers, cucumber slices, celery sticks, grapes, strawberries, dried apricots, and cashews.

There is currently a pot of vegetable bean soup on the stove, and I bought some sesame french bread to accompany it. The boys are going to watch Little Bear on tv, and then we're going to eat.

Bubble bath to follow!

- Krista


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Steaks with loads of peppers, onions, mushrooms and corn on the cob all cooked on the grill. We'll also have a salad.


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

meatloaf, spinach, broccoli&cauliflower w/cheese, garlic mashed potatoes


----------



## Lisalee2 (Dec 12, 2001)

We're trying to eat high raw, so for us it's going to be a big ol' salad and collard roll-ups. Collard leaves stuffed with homemade hummus, radishes, kale, cucumber, and avocado.


----------



## pnutS4us (Feb 2, 2006)

We were supposed to have meatloaf tonight, but the meat is still frozen solid!! We have gotten rid of our micro, and I had forgotten how long it takes for meat to defrost in the fridge. Sooooo I guess we will have ww spaghetti with meat sauce (I have a 1 lb pack I can cook from frozen for the spaghetti) with raw pecorino cheese that I found at TJ's and a baby green salad with olive oil and balsalmic vinegar.


----------



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

Hmm, I'm making some bread right now. We'll probably have bread, fried fish, cucumber salad and possibly a soup.


----------



## darkpear (Jul 22, 2003)

Roast salmon filets (currently marinating in honey and lime juice), cucumber salad and whole wheat pitas.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Spaghetti Pie from Pretend Soup, and salad. Homemade blueberry pie w/ real whipped cream for dessert.


----------



## NinaBruja (Jan 19, 2004)

last night i made this: http://www.ivu.org/recipes/salads/veggie.html
but with no onions or lemon juice and with more tamari, celery carrots and vegenaise. spead on toast for sandwiches it was lovely.

tonight im making this: http://vegweb.com/index.php?topic=6139.0

and stirfry: carrot slivers, thinly sliced yellow squash, fresh spinach, 1 lb sliced tofu, baby bok choy, belgian endive, chopped celery, snap peas. tossed in olive oil, toasted sesame oil, and tamari. i eyeball it and test taste.
i put the tofu in first and cook it on high til it browns then i add the rest and stir often, it will stick. when done i hit it with some paprika and or freshly ground pepper... yum

as you can see im going through a tofu phase.
tomorrow is my lasagna and chocolate cake...more yum


----------



## moonshine (Dec 5, 2002)

cauliflower, tomatos and peas in a coconut curry sauce.


----------



## pandora665 (Mar 13, 2006)

It's funny, we're having the exact same thing as a pp - well, differently arranged, though -->
cream of asparagus soup and grilled cheese sandwiches


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

mmm....everything everyone is making sounds so good....

not sure what will be for dinner yet....i'm still at work....


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

We had a lentil soup with tomatos and onions over basmati rice, with homemade whole wheat bread and romaine salad with vinegared cucumbers.

FABULOUS.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I had a leftover bit of pot roast. I put it in the blender as a base for tonight's beef stew. So the crockpot is simmering away.
We are having a cool weather week here in Atlanta, so warm stew should taste just fine tonight.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Last night was BBQ beef sandwiches, corn on the cob and couscous.
Tonight is 'meat'loaf, baked potatoes and a salad loaded with mushrooms and avacado.


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

Last night was baked lemon pepper chicken, brown rice, and cabbage with olive oil and sea salt.

Tonight will be pan-seared cod with ginger-scallion-soy sauce topping, brown rice, zucchini, and turkey carcass broth.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Last night was roasted salmon w/ lemon, roasted broccoli and Thai noodles. Tonight is beef stroganoff (in the crockpot) with egg noodles and a green salad (w/ Newman's Olive Oil and Vinegar dressing.)


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

We're having pan-fried tilapia on lentil pancakes.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Vegetable barley soup and egg salad sandwiches.


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

tonight is lasagna! i am debating whether to hit wegmans for crusty bread also. yuuuuuum.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Last night was home-made mac and cheese, broccoli rabe with garlic, and fresh raspberries.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

*Tortilla Chip Soup*

1 small onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, chopped
2 tbsp olive oil
1 28-oz can diced tomatoes
3 cups vegetable stock OR water
2 tbsp tomato paste
2 jalapeno peppers, seeded and minced
2 tsp cumin
2 tsp chili powder

tortilla chips, crushed (garnish)
avacado slices (garnish)

In a large pot, saute the oniong and garlic in oil on medium heat until onions are translucent. Add the stock, tomatoes, paste, peppers, cumin and chili powder. Simmer for 20-30 minutes. Garnish with crushed chips and avacado slices.


----------



## mz_libbie22 (Nov 8, 2004)

tonight i'm roasting a chicken. i don't usually cook a whole chicken in anything other that my crockpot because with that i can just dump it in as is without having to really touch it (blech).

i'm nervous...









i'm gonna try to really stretch this though, i'm gonna make stock for soup and use the meat for lots of other different meals.


----------



## mz_libbie22 (Nov 8, 2004)

tonight i'm roasting a chicken. i don't usually cook a whole chicken in anything other that my crockpot because with that i can just dump it in as is without having to really touch it (blech).

i'm nervous...









i'm gonna try to really stretch this though, i'm gonna make stock for soup and use the meat for lots of other different meals.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Last night was a bit crazy so dh & dd ate leftover turkey chili and I had leftover pinto beans & brown rice topped with sauteed chard. Tonight we are having a bean, brown rice & kale casserole that has a Mexican style sauce in it.







I'm addicted to greens right now so they are in every dinner


----------



## ~Quse~ (Aug 8, 2004)

Deer tacos


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

I was supposed to travel for work tonight but it got cancelled. Since I have nothing thawed and didn't have time to stop by the store, I'm cheating. We're having Wellshire farms turkey kielbasa, leftover brown rice, leftover cabbage, and sauerkraut.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Pad Thai, with shrimp. And salad with Thai-inspired dressing.

I might throw together some chicken and coconut milk soup, as well.

alsoSarah


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

Last night was chicken coconut soup (tom kha ga) and mustard greens and bean sprout stirfry in coconut oil and soy sauce. Tonight is roast garlic chicken with asparagus, sourdough bread and probably rice.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

We're having a veggie pizza


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Huge salad bar. When I put out a salad bar for dinner, I get serious.







There are more toppings to choose from than if we were at Sizzler. I'll bake some biscuits to along with it, but nobody ever eats them anyway.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

a McDonald's salad







: and an organic granola bar.. I'm babymooning.


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

I would love a recipe for the tom kha ga, please. I tried searching for it on here but the terms are too short. I would love a pad thai recipe too.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Homemade chicken noodle soup with mashed potatoes, and green peas. Simple and sounded good to my pg belly.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

bell peppers and chicken in tomato cream sauce over rice.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Tonight was a curried chickpea, potato, carrot, onion and tomato stew over jasmine rice. Dessert was mango/strawberry salad.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Homemade mac and cheese, tossed salad and I think there's a couple of sausages in the freezer I'll throw in for the carnivores.


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

Oops, it's tom kha gai though, sorry.

Here's the website where I get most of my recipes and info about thai ingredients: http://www.thaifoodandtravel.com/recipe.html

She doesn't have that exact soup though-- I will post one soon.

-Kelly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steffanie3*
I would love a recipe for the tom kha ga, please. I tried searching for it on here but the terms are too short. I would love a pad thai recipe too.


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

This is very similar to the recipe I use. If you don't have galanga you can substitute some slices of fresh ginger. Wild lime leave are also known as ****** lime leaves.

from http://www.roadfood.com/Forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3987 (halfway down the page)

Here's a simple recipe (from "Quick and Easy Thai" by Nancy McDermott):

2 tbsp lime juice
2 tbsp fish sauce
2 green onions, sliced
6 wild lime leaves, torn (optional!!!)
2 tbsp coarsely chopped cilantro
1 1/2 cups unsweetened coconut milk
1 1/2 cups chicken broth
10 to 12 slices galanga (fresh, frozen or dried)
2 stalks fresh lemongrass
3/4 lb boneless chicken chunks
1 cup thinly sliced fresh mushrooms

Combine chicken broth and coconut milk in saucepan over medium high heat. Stir in galanga, lemongrass and half the lime leaves. Add chicken and mushrooms and simmer until chicken is cooked--about 10-15 minutes.

Meanwhile, combine remaining ingredients (except cilantro) in large bowl. When chicken is cooked, pour hot soup into this bowl and stir to combine ingredients. Sprinkle with chopped cilantro to taste and serve.


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

Thank you very much







I really have come to like Thai lately and would love to make my favorites myself.

Thanks again


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steffanie3*
I would love a pad thai recipe too.

PAD THAI

1 (14 ounce) package rice noodles
4 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 lb fresh shrimp, chicken or pork (or tofu, marinated as you like)
4 eggs, beaten
3 garlic cloves, minced
1 bunch of green onions, chopped 1-inch long
1 pkg bean sprouts
1/2 cup dry-roasted, unsalted peanuts, chopped fine
2 limes, in wedges

SAUCE
6 to 8 tablespoons tamarind juice (or substitute paste, but not sure how much to use)
6 tablespoons fish sauce (it smells foul, but you can't make good Thai food without it!)
8 tablespoons brown sugar
ground white pepper (go easy)
a bit of red chile paste (sambal oelek), if you like heat in your pad thai- I don't.

1. Soak the rice noodles in hot water to cover, 20- 30 minutes, or until soft. Drain and set aside.
2. Make the sauce: combine the tamarind juice, fish sauce, brown sugar, and white pepper in a small saucepan. Stir over medium heat until it starts to boil, then lower heat and simmer for 5 minutes. Taste for the proper balance of sweet/sour/salty, and adjust if necessary. Set aside.
3. Heat 1 tbsp oil in large well-seasoned wok or well-seasoned skillet. Add eggs and scramble them. Remove eggs and set them aside when just done.
4. Heat 1 tbsp oil in the wok or skillet and sauté shrimp (or other meat) with 2 tbsp of the sauce. Remove and set aside with egg as soon as the shrimp are pink or meat/tofu is done.
5. Heat 2 tbsp oil in the wok or skillet and sauté onion and garlic, adding about 2 tbsp sauce. Add noodles, stir well, adding more sauce as needed to just keep the noodles moist. If noodles become too dry, sprinkle with some water. Taste again, and adjust for tamarind, fish sauce, and white pepper.
6. Add cooked shrimp, meat or tofu, bean sprouts, and scrambled egg. Mix and heat through.

Serve with lime wedges to squeeze over the top, and top with chopped peanuts (and a little red chile paste, if you like).

alsoSarah


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

above, if using tamarind paste, my recipe calls for 2 T tamarind paste soaked in 3/4 cup boiling water. Soak 10 min or so and then drain and use the liquid and proceed.

By the way, mine only calls for 3 T fish sauce and 3 T sugar, maybe because of the extra tamarind paste "extract".

Also 1/4 cup cilantro to garnish.









--Kelly


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Either a minted curry meat dish(suppossed to use lamb,ground, but i have grassfed ground beef instead) With some greens and maybe indian bread, jasmne rice.

OR









Maybe a curried miso ginger sauce over salmon paties,
OR
maybe a fennel/dill/yogurt soup

OR mung bean soup

haven't decided


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

I have a top sirlion pot roast w/ carrots and red potatoes in the crock pot right now. We will have that w/ a side salad of baby greens


----------



## lunasmommy (Jun 30, 2005)

curried lentils and brown rice


----------



## ~Quse~ (Aug 8, 2004)

bratwurst, sauerkraut, baked potatoes, and tiramisu for desert!


----------



## MamaInBuffalo (May 10, 2006)

I just made a recipe out of the Mennonite Central Committee's More With Less cookbook. It was lentil soup with tomato paste, water, garlic, oregano, carrots, salt, an onion, a little bit of sugar, and some vegetarian "ground beef." Got rave reviews from dh and I liked it to!







A little sour cream on top or some grated cheese makes it really smooth!
Hope your dinner turns out great








Much peace,
Megh


----------



## mz_libbie22 (Nov 8, 2004)

Tonight was chicken alfredo w/ peas and corn (and red beans in mine). I made a roux sauce instead of the usual heavy cream alfredo sauce. It looked kind of scary but tasted pretty good once it was seasoned up with some pepper and garlic powder. Tommorow will be veggie bean tacos.

edit: oh and i'm making some blueberry muffins right now for dessert and for breakfasts. um...it's not going well. i am incapable of making a decent muffin. anyone have a failproof muffin recipe?


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

A salad made with ww pasta, shredded left over chicken and romaine lettuce. Fruit for dessert.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Thin sliced pork chops (for the carnivores...I don't eat pork)
Baked potatoes
Sauteed mushrooms
Avacado/tomato salad


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Last night was take out--turtle had fatoosh and I had lentil soup with bread. We also had pickles and garlic dip. Yummy!

For dessert (for me), a mini ice cream sandwich, which is one of my guilty pleasures.


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

Thanks for the pad thai recipe!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melaya*
Huge salad bar. When I put out a salad bar for dinner, I get serious.







There are more toppings to choose from than if we were at Sizzler. I'll bake some biscuits to along with it, but nobody ever eats them anyway.









great idea!


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

I love the salad bar idea. Our CSA is just about to start and that will be just excellent for us!

Last night was mushroom and spinach gratin (with brown rice) and roasted asparagus. The asparagus was AMAZING.


----------



## pnutS4us (Feb 2, 2006)

last night, we had thai peanut noodles with veggies, and tonight we are going to have tacos from the NT cookbook. gonna have all the 'fixin's too, I think--lettuce, cheese, tomatoes, green onions, sliced olives, sour cream. Gonna just toss everything in the middle of the table with whole grain flour tortillas and stand back







Dss is over this weekend, and he is not allowed to eat with his hands at his house, so we tend to be less formal when he is here.


----------



## mz_libbie22 (Nov 8, 2004)

Either a sheperd's pie or chicken stew over mashed potatoes. I can't decide whether i want my potatoes on the top or on the bottom.


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

Last night was lamb shanks slow cooked with vinegar, stewed tomatoes, and herbs. This was served with brown rice, with a couple spoonfuls of kefir on the side. DH likes his stewed meat with sour cream but I've been substituting yogurt or kefir. The broth around the shanks gelled overnight.









Tonight will be a version of Bi Bam Bop -- medium grain brown rice, gently sauteed watercress, mung bean sprouts, beef cooked in soy sauce, kim chee, fermented bean paste, and an egg over-easy. I put everything in pretty piles on individual plates, and then we mix it all up and dig in.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

What a fantastic thread with so many great ideas for meals!!! I love it!!!

Anyway, we're just sitting here waiting for the Chinese food that we ordered to arrive.









LOL. We're going to have plenty of left-overs, too, but that should stretch to make at least another two meals.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

We had pete-zee (that's pizza for those that don't speak toddler







) with tomatoes, black olives, onion, feta...mmmm...


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Last night I made a miso/ginger/cilantro sauce with coconut milk and poached some salmon patties in it







Served over basmati rice.Oh, and some squash from our CSA box got added too, and we put Bragg's on top


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Last night we had crab in a white wine sauce with roasted asparagus (still AMAZING) over jasmine rice. SO good.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

double double post post


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

And last night was calabacitas chilequiles--essentially, that's zucchini and summer squash diced and sauteed with garlic and onions, then layered with corn tortillas with a little bit of cheese and baked.

So. Good.


----------



## juju's mom (Mar 30, 2005)

Mmmm Frog, that sounds delish!

Tonight we had spaghetti and garlic bread!

Tomorrow, I have a couple of hours to think! Maybe chicken something.


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

We're pretty boring around here tonight:

Trader Joe's fish sticks (the only all-natural ones I can find!), baked beans and a big salad.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Vegetable lasagna, salad and garlic parmesan bread


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

So fun to see what everyone is eating!!

Last night we had Bacon and Chicken Corn Chowder (which will also be today's lunch).

Tonight is Spinach and Mushroom Quesadillas on Sprouted Tortillas with Homemade Salsa (which will then be Wednesday's lunch).

Cooking for 2 pretty much means we eat every meal twice: first for dinner and then for the next days' lunch.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Last night was amazing. We had hot and sour chickpeas over brown rice, green beans cooked in garlic and ginger, and, the VERY best part, these amazing vegetable patties--turtle modified a recipe from a Moosewood cookbook and they were just incredible. Chunks of potato studded with corn and peas, pressed in bread crumbs and pan fried.

I'm eating the chick peas and green beans for breakfast right now!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Last night was garlic-parmesan chicken tenders, sweet potato fries and roasted asparagus (the first of our CSA bounty came in last week!). Tonight I'm making Lentils Ole, with some brown rice, cheese, salsa and lettuce. The Lentils Ole is a new recipe I'm trying; I'll let y'all know how it comes out, if anyone's interested.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

VikingKVinna, do you bake your fries or fry them? I've made them both ways and, frankly, I've been underwhelmed with myself.


----------



## Millie Ivy (Dec 8, 2001)

Last night was cashew chicken/veg pizza from the local pizza place (Palios....yum...) Had family over to watch 24 finale

Tonight will probably be a pasta/ground beef/salsa bake with some organic texas farmed beef that I just bought last week (buying in bulk rocks!) and salad with spinach/carrots/celery etc


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frog*
VikingKVinna, do you bake your fries or fry them? I've made them both ways and, frankly, I've been underwhelmed with myself.









Honestly, I'm underwhelmed with my sweet-potato-fry-making-acumen as well. I have only ever tried baking them, and they always seem to get mushy yet burned, instead of crisp and golden brown. Last night's were OK but not great, so I might resign myself to other methods of cooking them.

Sorry I can't be more help!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I have the same problem!
Ahh, practice makes perfect!
















There is a New Orleans style, mardi gras resturant here called Nola's.They make their fries really thin and they are always so crispy.but I don't know if their sweet potatoe fries are baked or fried....


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

tonight I am going to cook up some carna asada meat from Tj's, and serve with bacon (as in the type of avacado, not bacon)avacado lime guacamole, maybe some brown rice, and some greens.And sun dried tomato/jalepeno tortillas.All with yogurt on top..... my preference over sour cream.

Pretty soon i will get my grassfed beef!yippee! I figure since we are gettign only 60 pounds at the family pack rate, I can also add on 10-20 pounds of liver


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Again, fairly boring tonight.

I have ham and beans in the crockpot (dried white beans, ham bone, bay leaf, onion, garlic, and celery salt) right now. I'll also make some cornbread later this afternoon and we've have a salad with it for dinner- I have a ton of greens that need to be used up!

Cheap and easy.


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

I've tried making sweet potato fries on several occasion and each time I've been less than impressed with how they've turned out. (Always baked, not fried...maybe that's the problem!) I don't know what the secret is...?

Anyhow, our grocery store had these on sale for $1/bag this week- what a deal! Can't even make them for that cheap. I'll have to make them one night this week and see how they taste. (I admit that I rely on certain convenience foods from the natural foods store and don't feel the slightest bit bad about it.







)

http://www.alexiafoods.com/products/julienne_main.htm


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Tonight is lentil soup, fruit salad and a rosemary bread.


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Last night was BBQ tempeh with steamed, short grain brown rice.

Tonight we're having Falafel with tahini sauce


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

Our favorite... Beef Stroganoff! (Egg noddles and Broccoli, too)


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Tonight's sushi. Some friends asked turtle to teach their 13-year-old son to make sushi for a school project he has. Afterward, we'll eat their creations for dinner.

I think we're having California rolls (we're mostly veg, with some seafood), asparagus and cream cheese rolls, and sweet potato and caramelized onion rolls (for something different).

Should be good!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Frog, will you adopt me (and my two kids)? I want to eat at your house _all the time._

We are having chicken and dumplings. Nothing like a nice hearty hot dinner for a 77° sunshiny day, huh?


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Viking, the cooking and eating's what we do while we plan for Sperm Acquisition 2006.









Love to have you over for dinner, though.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Chicken and dumplings with green beans and fresh bread on the side.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Liza's lasagna, salad, bread. The lasagna has spiral pasta in a cream sauce with spinahc and cheese, with the tomato and meat sauce on top. Yum.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Bean and Cheese Crockpot Enchilada Casserole (what a mouthful!)
Seasoned rice


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alkenny*
Bean and Cheese Crockpot Enchilada Casserole (what a mouthful!)

Share, please?







I adore casseroles. And enchiladas. And crockpots. Not to mention beans and cheese!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alkenny*
Bean and Cheese Crockpot Enchilada Casserole (what a mouthful!)


Ooooh, recipe?


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Lazy Pierogies


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Tonight, DH made Sweet Lemon Salmon, from a Rachael Ray cookbook.

We started off with a organic spinach & strawberry salad with balsamic dressing. Mmmm. He made Texmati rice and some steamed stirfry veggies (from a frozen bag, not organic).

Here's a synopsis of the recipe: (not a quote, since he didn't do all of the recipe)

In a small pot, mis 3 TBSP light brown sugar 2 TBSP water and juice of 1 lemon. Over medium heat, bring to a simmer while stirring to dissolve sugar. Once at a simmer, cook for 1 min. Preheat ovenproof skillet with 2 TBSP vegetable oil over med-high heat. Season samon fillets with salt, peper and lemon juice. Cook for 3-4 minutes on the first side, then flip, brush with brown sugar-lemon mixture, put in 400 deg farenheit oven for 4-5 minutes or until cooked through. DELISH!

Serve the salmon over the rice and drip the remaining juices on it all, yummy, yummy. That was our first time trying this and it is now a favorite. One of our children wouldn't eat it (fussy eater) but the other loved it.


----------



## pnutS4us (Feb 2, 2006)

I made a lentil and lamb stew tonight. Pretty much just made it up as I went along--sauted up some diced onions, celery, carrots, browned some lamb shanks in the same pot. Threw in 6 minced cloves of garlic, beef broth, red wine, fresh thyme, rosemary, some water to cover the shanks. Let simmer for about 3 hours. Threw in 1.5 bags of lentils, picked the meat off the shanks, threw the bones back in the pot. Diced up the meat, tossed it in, cubed up 2 potatoes and shredded up some kale. Can you say yum? Oh it was really good.

Have to say the inspiration for this dish was one of my viking era/danelaw romance novels. Love the way they discribe the foods between the heaving busoms and hairy chests! LOL


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

*Bean and Cheese Crockpot Enchilada Casserole*

I don't have exact measurements, as I'm a 'throw it together and hope for the best' kind of person.









I layer corn tortillas (spread 3 per layer out), red sauce (canned...I haven't perfected homemade yet), mashed pinto beans, and a handful of cheese. I think I did about 5 layers. Cook on low for 4-6 hours.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Tonight is vegetarian chili and I might throw together an herbed bread loaf (FIL is coming down).


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

Last night was Fish 'n Chips (and peas).

Tonight is Bean Tostadas

pnuts-you are funny! inspired by your romance novel to make lamb stew!!! sounds delish!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alkenny*
*Bean and Cheese Crockpot Enchilada Casserole*

I don't have exact measurements, as I'm a 'throw it together and hope for the best' kind of person.









I layer corn tortillas (spread 3 per layer out), red sauce (canned...I haven't perfected homemade yet), mashed pinto beans, and a handful of cheese. I think I did about 5 layers. Cook on low for 4-6 hours.

Sounds easy and yummy! Thanks!









Last night was big salads, homemade whole wheat bread, and homemade cream of tomato soup.

Tonight I am going to do something with salmon, but we only have one piece in the freezer (how'd that happen?







) so maybe a pasta with salmon or a quiche. Hmm. Off to look at recipes!


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

RiverSky, that sounds AMAZING.

Last night, I cooked. Tuna melts on homemade wheat bread with muenster and a side of grapes. Tasty and quick--that's my cooking style.

Tonight we're doing a little "******* camping" (my term, my people: we're pitching our tent on turtle's sister's land near a barn she uses for storage) and we're having some sort of Indian-inspired chickpea stew from the crock pot. turtle's putting it together this morning and we'll plug it in when we get there early this afternoon.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alkenny*
*Bean and Cheese Crockpot Enchilada Casserole*

I don't have exact measurements, as I'm a 'throw it together and hope for the best' kind of person.









I layer corn tortillas (spread 3 per layer out), red sauce (canned...I haven't perfected homemade yet), mashed pinto beans, and a handful of cheese. I think I did about 5 layers. Cook on low for 4-6 hours.

Sounds yummy... especially with corn tortillas!







Thanks!


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Tonight was fish and 'chips' and a big salad.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

salmon, bioled red potatoes and steamed asparagus.


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

ended up with Kung Pao tofu & steamed brown rice. Grape tomatoes and strawberries for dessert


----------



## pnutS4us (Feb 2, 2006)

Having our Memorial day feed early--

roasted spareribs, rubbed with sage, thyme, salt and pepper
homemade potato salad
corn on the cob
salad.
We have dss today, so wanted to do it a bit early.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Last night was Mexican take-out from our nearby tacqueria, but there was one very interesting thing: a pineapple and coconut tamale. Tasty.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Last night we had black bean and cheese quesadillas with salsa and avocado, and chipotle sweet potatoes.

Today we're going to a BBQ


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Last night was a crockpot breakfast casserole.
Tonight is hamburgers on the grill, corn on the cob and baked beans.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Viking, could you tell me more about those sweet potatoes, please?

It's going to be in the mid-90s here today (unusual for May for us), so turtle cooked yesterday. We're having a friend over for an early afternoon meal of a cold salad of black-eyed peas, rice, onions, celery and carrots, with hard-boiled curried eggs and green and red leaf lettuce and tomato salad.

I suspect there will be photos on her blog sometime tomorrow morning.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Tonight is pasta with pesto and a large salad. Maybe some homemade bread if Marc leaves work early enough for me to get it made.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frog*
Viking, could you tell me more about those sweet potatoes, please?

Sure. It's very simple -- just mashed sweet potatoes (I baked them, but you could prepare any way you like) with butter, some minced chipotles in adobo sauce, a dash of cinnamon, a little salt and pepper. Mash or whip.







The sweetness of the potato is nicely contrasted with the hot/smokiness of the peppers. I like my sweet potatoes savory and this is one of my faves. HTH!


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Going to a cookout tonight, so I'm not sure what's on the full menu, but I'm making a sweet potato salad (sweet potato chunks and veggies in balsamic vinaigrette, with toasted pecans and fresh herbs).

I'm another one who only likes savory sweet potatoes.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Cooking out at the bonfire tonight... kosher hot dogs for me and things like baked beans, mac & cheese etc.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

I like sweet potatoes any ol' way, so I'm going to try both of these. I have a good, easy recipe for cheese ravioli with sweet potato sauce, if either of you are interested.

Had some fabu mango smoothies yesterday--fresh mango, soymilk, ice, a dab of honey and a splash of lime juice. Perfect for the hot weather.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frog*
I like sweet potatoes any ol' way, so I'm going to try both of these. I have a good, easy recipe for cheese ravioli with sweet potato sauce, if either of you are interested.

Um, yeah!














I've made a s.p. enchilada sauce before, but I'm interested to see this one.

AlsoSarah, I want your recipe too, pretty please?









I don't know what the heck we're having tonight. It might just be boring old salads, since we're pretty low on groceries. Unless I can talk DP into doing the shopping and getting some white hots to grill...hmm...it is Memorial Day, after all...


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

Turkey tacos with beans, rice, corn, cheddar and avocado to add in. Mmmmm.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Lentil soup (leftovers from last week, I froze them







) and garlic bread.


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

Asparagus pasta...







yum!


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Stuffed peppers


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

MMMM, I have no idea what we're having yet, but now I sure am hungry!

I have some sweet potato/black bean burritos in the freezer. Maybe I'll just pull some of those out and I have watermelon in the fridge....maybe I'll make a diced yellow squash (comin' in bigtime in the garden, lol), cheesey tex-mex type casserole bake w/it. I'm also making my first batch of homemade yogurt in a minute, whenever I get off MDC, rofl!

last night was leftover bbq brisket from Memorial Day, watermelon, chunks of cheese, carrot sticks and some pinto beans.

Tomorrow I think I"m making a grass fed Longhorn beef roast w/carrots, potatoes, and onions in the crockpot.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

probabal a broccolli pesto on fava beans and with some chicken.Maybe all of that on soba noodles







or spelt elbow macaroni-I've got a huge bulk box of that stuff.

We are getting more fava beans this week from CSA. dd LOVES helping pod and shell them







I don't mind at all!

At friends recently, she even shelled some sugar snap peas and then gave them to us to eat.


----------



## babibelli (Jun 4, 2002)

we're having chicken curry (tj marsala simmer sauce) with basmati rice and some stir-fried veggies.


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Just a simple, quick dinner tonight -

steamed short grain brown rice, caramelized onions and pintos. Oh, and baby peas too.

Quote:

probabal a broccolli pesto on fava beans
Ooooh, I'd love to know how you make a broccoli pesto! Pretty please


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

Spent 1.5 hours thoroughly trashing my kitchen making Egglpant Parmesan tonight. It was worth it!!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiexto*
Just a simple, quick dinner tonight -

steamed short grain brown rice, caramelized onions and pintos. Oh, and baby peas too.

Ooooh, I'd love to know how you make a broccoli pesto! Pretty please









http://www.spunmag.com/article/060421fooding

I've never tried it, but I may substitute the broccoli with cauliflower as I forgot we had some leftover from last weeks CSA.I can't wait!


----------



## auntieM (Apr 14, 2004)

A rice dish from the Sunset Vegetarian cookbook that has cloves, turmeric, cardamom & pepper cooked with the rice. Added to the rice are leeks, shredded carrots, peas, cashews & raisins. I modified it a bit by cooking the rice w/ chicken stock.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

baked fish w/ lemon and dill, cabbage, and annie's mac n cheese. I needed comfort food.


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Thank you for the recipe, Leila







That looks really good!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight is spaghetti with meatballs (from the freezer) and homemade garlic cheese bread with whole-wheat Italian bread (also from the freezer). Tonight is CSA night and I sure hope we get something fun that I can get creative with this weekend!







:


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

I'm buying groceries today, so no clue.

Wait! Just asked the 2 year old and he said "Pee-zee!" so I guess pizza it is.

Mushrooms, black olives, and feta...


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Last night was lasagna with fake meat sauce and homemade wheaty bread. We skipped the salad, as we've been eating a lot of greens and lettuce and both felt the need for some carb-based comfort food. As usual, photos are on turtle's blog.


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Last night was a roasted chicken with carrots and potatoes plus a big green salad on the side.

Tonight we're grilling some shrimp and will have those along with a black-eyed pea and corn salad. Probably another big green salad too since we have tons of lettuce and spinach from my friend's garden that needs to be used before it goes bad. Or maybe instead of another salad I'll saute the spinach with some garlic...I'm not sure yet.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Last night was beef in the crockpot- Chinese New Year Crockpot beef. With sides of broccoli and salad.

Tonight is a chicken roasted in the crockpot, raw broccoli, salad, and probably sweet potatoes.

Yes, broccoli and salad two nights in a row. We're staying in a hotel with a small fridge, so everything is repeats and cooked in a crockpot.


----------



## pnutS4us (Feb 2, 2006)

Dinner tonight will be Chicken D'Angelo--

sliced up poached chicken breasts (although I may saute them in butter instead) tossed with artichoke hearts, olives, mushrooms, tomatoes and finished off with white wine, garlic and butter. Served over ww pasta. Probably a salad with it. Would be lovely with some pecorino shaved over it!


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

If I can get to the grocery store, I hope to make a HUGE vegan caesar salad. It's way too hot to cook, and I'm just craving the greens...... and the homemade croutons


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

We're having asparagus soup and cheesy potatoes--the potatoes are for me, I've had a killer headache the last few days and turtle knows that those will be good for me, even if I can't eat the soup just now.


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

I made chicken jalfrezi tonight and we had it with brown rice.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

'Crab' Wraps-faux crab meat, stir fried cabbage/onion/carrot, all wrapped up in a spinach wrap
and
Fried rice


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

fideos - mexican dry soup. Yum.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Salad (greens from our CSA) topped with grilled steak, homemade garlic croutons and blue cheese dressing.


----------



## cam&kat's_mom (Jan 12, 2006)

Grilled short ribs and caesar salad


----------



## mamapixie (May 30, 2002)

Taco cups, using one of the cans of biscuit mix I bought today.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Well, I put in my Longhorn beef roast yesterday morning and it didnt' get done on low (crockpot), so we ended up having leftover squash casserole and grilled cheese sandwiches (ww bread of course).

Were gonna have the roast tonight (it is gonna be soooooo good and tender!) but dh is coming home early, teen dd is going to a college math/science program for 5 wks and is leaving in the morning so we are letting her pick a nice restaraunt instead. Roast tomorrow! At least I won't have to cook all weekend!


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Last night we ate out (I had grilled chicken with jalapenos...







)

Tonight....hmmmm...I am thinking spaghetti squash with tomato sauce, tossed salad...


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

:


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

We went out to dinner. Hubby had steak and fries, I had soup and empanada and salad. Little one had chicken and part of her dad's steak. She's a little carnivore









But tomorrow, I'm making lasagna MMMMMMMMM


----------



## LunaMom (Aug 8, 2002)

NOTHING!!!!!!!















:





















:





















:





















:









DH is grilling! Man, I love summer - it's the only time DH makes food for us. Sexism, shmexism...thank goodness for the "cooking meat over fire is manly" idea!


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

Last night was wheat pitas stuffed with sprouts and pan fried falafel patties drizzled with kefir.

Tonight is chicken, cabbage, mushroom, onions stir fry with brown rice.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Last night we had homemade pizza -- DS helped me put on the veggies and the cheese, and he kept saying, "We're building a PIZZA! We're building a PIZZA!"







He was so excited to eat it, too. I am going to have him "help" me make the veggies from now on.









Tonight, I'm thinking about a crockpot dish -- might try a recipe I have for curry lentils and spinach.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Last night was miso soup with carrots, green onions, tofu, udon and sugar snap peas in the pod. It was SO good. I have what's left along for lunch and I can't wait to eat it.

Tonight is a Village dinner--spaghetti sauce (over new noodles...) left over from a fundraiser on Saturday night.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I think we'll do homemade pizza tonight...







The kids adore it and so does dh, one of those meals that everyone loves (and it's pretty healthy, except for the nasty pepperoni that dh and the kids like







).


----------



## ankh (Feb 23, 2005)

Homemade veggie chili and big green salad


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm making moussaka. Don't know if any of us will like it but we're going to try!
Suzy


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

It is the 4th straight day of 90 plus heat, so tonight we're having a spinach/ chicken salad using some of the yummy veggies we got in our CSA box today.

Followed by home-made ice-cream for dessert.


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

BBQ seitan burgers (from scratch) and some mixed veggie salad


----------



## Sweetiemommy (Jul 19, 2005)

Risotto with aspargus and brie, another vegetable too -undecided


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna*
AlsoSarah, I want your recipe too, pretty please?









Eek, sorry that I didn't see that post earlier, Nick....
I don't have an official recipe, it's more of a throw-together.

I toss chopped, cooked* sweet potatoes with balsamic vinaigrette (either homemade or Newman's) while they're still hot.
Sometimes I add a little sambal oelek to my vinaigrette, but usually not.

(Or, sometimes, I add soy, garlic and ginger, and a hit of toasted sesame oil and chopped water chestnuts.
Or chili powder and cumin, with cilantro.
Sometimes I add lime juice, if I'm going with the Asian or southwestern flavors....)

I also usually add caramelized shallots or leeks (minced red onion, if not). Often a little roasted red bell pepper, finely chopped celery, or sometimes a little fresh fennel instead, sweet corn, sometimes chopped, seeded cukes, sometimes black beans, etc.

I usually make it ahead to this point, and fridge it.
Closer to serving time I throw in the herbs.
Scatter the toasted pecans in at the last minute.

For the fresh herbs, I use either basil, tarragon or sage.
(The basil really works with a citrus vinaigrette, too.)

*Since it's nearly always hot outside when I make this, I peel 'em, slice 'em thickly, and microwave 'em with just a little water in a covered dish until they're tender.

Not exactly a recipe, I know.







,
alsoSarah


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Tonight we're having pinto beans, grass fed beef meatloaf, and some kind of quick sautee of onion, yellow squash, and green beans from our garden. If I can stand to cook it in this hot house, lol! I think I"ll use the microwave as much as possible.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

nak
thanks, AS!









tonight is picadillo w/ white rice (white b/c my mom is here







)


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

Roasted Garlic and Chicken Pizza with Carmelized Onions and Shallot Butter Dipping Sauce. I even made the dough this morning before I went to work!

Oh, and lots of broccoli!


----------



## cam&kat's_mom (Jan 12, 2006)

Chicken cordon blue with garlic potatoes and a salad









I'm really proud of myself cause i made a menu fo rhte month, grocery shopped according to teh menu AND have stuck to it every ngiht ewxcept one when we went to my parent s instead


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

wow. I can hardly do a week at a time.







: (I've just been waiting to be able to use that smilie!) Tonight is crockpot lentil soup, tomorrow is some kind of pasta with veggies (waiting to see what's in today's CSA basket!)


----------



## AppleOrangePear (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:

Roasted Garlic and Chicken Pizza with Carmelized Onions and Shallot Butter Dipping Sauce. I even made the dough this morning before I went to work!

OOOOH YUMMY! Recipe PLEEEEEASE!

Michele


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

After much wavering and browsing of recipes, I'm going to make chicken piccata or a reasonable facsimile thereof. Probably with pasta and peas and whatever salad is left. And I am sorely tempted to make some sort of dessert to celebrate the fact that I (finally!) lost 6lbs worth of the baby weight. That's prolly not such a good idea, huh?


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArlyShellandKai*
OOOOH YUMMY! Recipe PLEEEEEASE!

Michele









Well, this is not going to be a recipe per se... but here's what I do:

I make pizza dough with garlic powder in it! (Do you need basic pizza dough recipe? I use Emeril's, which you can find foodnetwork.com, but I can type it if you want). I make the dough ahead of time and keep it in the fridge for anywhere from a few hours to a full 24 hours.

Then to make the pizza I:

Cut whole head of garlic in half (horizontally), drizzle with evoo, and roast in oven at 400 until mushy. I then mash it up (after pulling the cloves out of the paper, of course!) with olive oil to make a spread.

I then pound chicken breasts (I use about 3/4 lb for large pizza), I season with salt, pepper, little garlic powder, and some thyme, and I cook it in butter at medium heat (cast iron skillet works great!)

I carmelize 2 medium onions in butter.

I shred 8 oz (per large pizza) of mozzerella cheese.

Then I build the pizza: roll out the dough (or toss if you can!), spread with the mashed garlic/evoo. spread out the carmelized onions, cover with mozzerella, then arrange the (diced into bit sized cubes) chicken all around. I cook on a pizza stone at 500 until cheese melts to my liking (I like the brown crispy spots!)

I make the sauce by mincing shallot and letting it "cook" in melting butter (don't let the butter go too brown!) and I add in parmesan cheese. I find the "dipping sauce" works better drizzled over the pizza (after it is cooked!). It is also nice if you sprinkle the pizza with a little oregano before serving.

Everyone who has tried it LOVES this pizza!

Enjoy!


----------



## AnnC (May 2, 2006)

I'm using leftover chicken and vegetables in a curry sauce, with raisins and crispy nuts, and a tossed salad with vinaigrette. Maybe raw ice cream for dessert!

Ann


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Mexican-inspired potato gratin (veganized







)


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

I made sloppy-joes (grassfed beef). I loosely follow a recipe that Xenabyte posted a while back that is now one of my family's favorites.

We also had oven fries and sugar snap peas from the garden.


----------



## spiderdust (Oct 3, 2005)

soy spaghetti & frozen meatballs with jarred Tomato Basil Marinara, salad (made from CSA veggies) & homemade herb vinaigrette (made with basil, oregano, and thyme from our garden)


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Tonight we had poached in wine salmon, shrimp and scallops. We also had brown rice, miso soup with soba noodles, and Japanese pickles (daikon radish and greens). For dessert I made a sorbet with frozen raspberries and peaches with a little honey.


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Another *hot* one today, so I'm thinking As-you-Please salad, with quinoa and chickpeas.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Tonight is a greens and 'faux crab' salad with rice on the side.
Last night was a roast (for the carnies) with rice and roasted carrots and whole onions.
Night before that, bean tacos.


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

I am experimenting tongiht, and have no idea how it will turn out:

Seared Tuna Steaks with Lemon-Pepper Aioli (okay, mayonaise!), cous cous, and a veggie or two, gotta see what's left in the fridge.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Tonight is sushi!


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Last night it was hot so I heated up leftover pinto beans, made some corn muffins w/home made yogurt instead of milk, and sliced up some fresh yellow squash and carrots into sticks and served w/ranch for dipping.

Tonight.....NO IDEA YET! Hoping to get some ideas from here.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tuna here too. There's only one tuna fillet though, so I'm going to cook it up and serve it in a salad with white beans, greens, fresh parsley, and a lemon vinaigrette.


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

Yum. I love this thread. Tonight is a veggie feast (from our two CSA baskets) peas, carrots, and spring onions sauteed in butter with some tarragon, roasted beets in a vinegrette, braised kohlrabi, sauteed beet greens, and a spinach salad with candied pecans and feta. Oh and some bread with farm gouda melted on it.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

I decided we're having breakfast for supper. Turkey bacon, scrambled eggs, and yellow squash shredded into whole grain pancakes. Gotta, gotta, gotta use up that squash! Last year we had 32 zucc/yellow squash plants. Too much! This year, only 6 plants, but that's turning out to be too much, too!







:


----------



## cam&kat's_mom (Jan 12, 2006)

CSA night (OUR VERY FIRST!!)
Other than that chicken and brocoli alfredo.


----------



## spiderdust (Oct 3, 2005)

stir fry made from CSA veggies and some flank steak from the freezer


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Last night was spinach souffle. Tonight, roast chicken with all the trimmings -- mashed potatoes, gravy, peas and salad. Something with rhubarb (from our CSA) for dessert...maybe a rhubarb crisp.


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Saturday is pizza night.









WW pizzacrust, with onions, cherry tomatoes, corn and chicken as topping. And mozzarella on top.









And a salat on the side.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Last night was braised beef shanks and mushrooms-n-veggies in wine and tomato broth, with potato gnocchi. Dark chocolate and orange cookies for dessert!

Tonight will be barbecued chicken, roasted, quartered potatoes (with herbed sour cream for dipping), and sweet corn. Dark chocolate and orange cookies for dessert, again.









alsoSarah


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Friday was pizza and salad
Saturday we went to a cookout at SIL's, so burgers/dogs and beans THAT'S IT...no veggies. UGH!
Last night was BBQ chicken, peanut thai noodles and peas (I had some veggie soup instead of chicken).
Tonight is Cajun brats on the grill, leftover peanut thai noodles and salad.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Last night was tofu noodle casserole and salads from our farm share (red and green leaf lettuce with dandelion greens, strawberries and croutons).


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Tonight is marinated grilled asian beef kebabs and lo mein (loaded with veggies), plus grilled pineapple for dessert.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Last night was Thai-style lettuce wraps with peanut noodles, chicken and veggies; tonight is Tilapia with Chile Lime Butter http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/re...s/views/108343, brown rice and -- salad? Or maybe sauteed veggies.


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Whole wheat spaghetti, basil/tomato sauce with sauteed summer squash, mushrooms, and peppers, topped off with Nate's Meatless Meatballs. Then a side garden salad. For dessert probably some brownies if I get around to making them


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Simple & quick, as we've been out and about all day....

Baked potatoes topped with vegetarian chili.


----------



## sylvi76 (Jun 23, 2004)

I just made this eggplant curry and it is YUMMY!

1 large eggplant
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 teaspoon cumin seeds
1 medium onion, thinly sliced
1 tablespoon ginger garlic paste
1 tablespoon curry powder
1 tomato, diced
1/2 cup plain yogurt
1 fresh jalapeno chile pepper, finely chopped
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 bunch cilantro, finely chopped

DIRECTIONS:
Preheat oven to 450 degrees F (230 degrees C).
Place eggplant on a medium baking sheet. Bake 20 to 30 minutes in the preheated oven, until tender. Remove from heat, cool, peel, and chop.
Heat oil in a medium saucepan over medium heat. Mix in cumin seeds and onion. Cook and stir until onion is tender.
Mix ginger garlic paste, curry powder, and tomato into the saucepan, and cook about 1 minute. Stir in yogurt. Mix in eggplant and jalapeno pepper, and season with salt. Cover, and cook 10 minutes over high heat. Remove cover, reduce heat to low, and continue cooking about 5 minutes. Garnish with cilantro to serve.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Last night was a root vegetable gratin with lots of Swiss cheese, arugula and apple salad with pecans, and.... cornbread, which totally doesn't "go," but I was hungry for it.

Tonight will be homemade spaghetti sauce on store-bought pasta.
There will be salad, and garlic bread (homemade if there's enough bread flour, store bought if there's not).

For dessert, I'm thinking carrot-pineapple muffins with cream cheese frosting.....

alsoSarah


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tortellini with mushrooms and peas in a cream sauce; green salad.


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

I REALLY need to go to the grocery store, so I've had to dig in the pantry/freezer to find anything that could be thrown together for a meal. As a result, last night we had all-natural fish sticks (frozen from Trader Joe's), sweet corn, baked beans and sugar snap peas picked from the garden earlier in the day.

I have a sad looking little butternut squash that really needs to be used, so tonight we'll have Pasta with Squash and Bacon with just a simple salad on the side. The pasta is one of ds's favorite meals.

In the meantime, I *HAVE* to get to the store!


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Last night we snacked on cold chicken, carrot sticks, and strawberries and cherries.

Tonight I'll make a huge salad and add leftover chicken and some red grapes and boiled eggs. Maybe some cheese and sunflower seeds, too. I need protein! Too hot to cook!!!!


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

tilapia something or other, brown rice & summer squash, salad w/ homemade dressing, whole wheat french loaf if I get around to making it!

last night was mexican corn cakes, spiced shredded chicken, beans, citrus marinated cabbage and a tamatillo salsa.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixie-n-hertwoboys*
whole wheat french loaf....
mexican corn cakes

Could you post recipes, please, when you have time?

Thank you!
alsoSarah


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Lunch is romaine/raddichio salad with organic ranch dressing, sunflower seeds and freshly shredded sharp cheddar







On the side, carrot sticks and organic pretzel sticks

Dinner will be at an Amish restaurant. Healthy? No. Tasty? YES! I can't wait for homemade Dutch apple pie for dessert. Outta this world.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Lunch is leftover casserole, with an afternoon snack of carrots and this mango chutney mayo dip I made. Very tasty!

Tonight, we're going to the children's choir picnic--potluck and since it's CSA season, we're bringing a Huge Salad.


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

mexican corn cakes (like tortillas only MUCH better!!)

1 1/2 c masa harina (mexican corn flour)
1/2 c all purpose flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 c grated cotija cheese
2 c coarsley chopped fresh or frozen corn kernels
1 c warm water
oil for pan

mix masa harina, flour, b powder, salt. stir in cheese, corn. add water 1/4 c at time stirring (I mix it w/ my hands to get a feel as to how much water is needed) until mixtures holds together.

heat cast iron skillet medium heat. make mixture into patties about 1/3 in thick - makes "about" 8 corn cakes.

fry (little oil on pan) until golden and turn once.

I'll get back w/ you on the ww french loaf.... hahaha I cant find the recipe so it might not be happening over here









cotija also known as queso anejado is a crumbly aged white cheese - I suppose parmasean would work also.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks, Pixie!









They sound deitylike!

Are they like torrejas?

If so, I am already in love!
(I've been looking for a recipe for torrejas for a long, sad time....)

alsoSarah


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

ing as I type, really.

pesto from the garden basil with almonds, pine nuts and sunflower seeds with pasta and asparagus. The girls love this and as the old saying goes: when dh is away, consume copious amounts of carbs... or something like that


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

black bean quesadillas and salad.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tortilla-lime soup


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

I want to get in on this too...

Last night I went to my 1st prenatal yoga class so dinner was a quick ww spagetti with jarred sauce & veggie italian sausage.

Tonight I am attempting a new recipe. It's potato curry & I am praying that it is good. I LOVE potato curries, but I've never made one. I think I will add some peas & carrots to it as well. We will also have some veggies, ww pita & hummus for dip. DS will probably have left over spagetti


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Something with seitan, as I just made a big batch. Maybe burgers with cajun-tossed oven fries?


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Shrimp on the grill, a yummy looking wild rice/brown rice blend that I got from the bulk bins but haven't tried yet, and a garden salad.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Homemade sloppy joes on Rudi's ww hamburger buns.







I love mine topped with mustard and sharp cheddar.


----------



## Maggies*Mommy (Mar 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiexto*
Something with seitan, as I just made a big batch. Maybe burgers with cajun-tossed oven fries?

We made a WONDERFUL stir-fry last night with Seitan. Served over rice.
"Beef' and Broccoli Stir-Fry
2 Tbsp. soy sauce
1 Tbsp. cornstarch
1 Tbsp. distilled white vinegar
1 Tbsp. minced fresh ginger
1 tsp. minced garlic
1/4 tsp. red pepper flakes
1 lb. veggie beef strips (try Morningstar Farms Steak Strips)-We substituted Seitan
1 small bunch broccoli
2 tsp. vegetable oil, divided
2 carrots, sliced diagonally 1/8-inch thick
1 bunch green onions
3/4 cup vegetable broth

• In a small bowl, combine the soy sauce, cornstarch, vinegar, ginger, garlic, and red pepper flakes. Whisk until combined.
• Toss in the veggie beef and let stand for 10 to 20 minutes.
• Cut the broccoli florets from the stem and slice the stems into 1/4-inch-thick pieces.
• Heat a wok or large skillet over high heat. Add 1 tsp. of the oil. When almost smoking, add the "beef" mixture and stir-fry for 1 minute. Remove from the wok. Add the remaining oil and the vegetables, stir-frying for 1 minute. Add the broth and cook, scraping the bottom, until the vegetables are tender.
• Return the "beef" to the wok and heat through.

Makes 4 servings

Tonight we are having Vegetarian Calzones.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Mini cheeseburgers served on top of brown rice with a side of steamed veggies (pea pods, cauliflower, and baby carrots).


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggies*Mommy*
We made a WONDERFUL stir-fry last night with Seitan. Served over rice.
"Beef' and Broccoli Stir-Fry
2 Tbsp. soy sauce
1 Tbsp. cornstarch
1 Tbsp. distilled white vinegar
1 Tbsp. minced fresh ginger
1 tsp. minced garlic
1/4 tsp. red pepper flakes
1 lb. veggie beef strips (try Morningstar Farms Steak Strips)-We substituted Seitan
1 small bunch broccoli
2 tsp. vegetable oil, divided
2 carrots, sliced diagonally 1/8-inch thick
1 bunch green onions
3/4 cup vegetable broth

• In a small bowl, combine the soy sauce, cornstarch, vinegar, ginger, garlic, and red pepper flakes. Whisk until combined.
• Toss in the veggie beef and let stand for 10 to 20 minutes.
• Cut the broccoli florets from the stem and slice the stems into 1/4-inch-thick pieces.
• Heat a wok or large skillet over high heat. Add 1 tsp. of the oil. When almost smoking, add the "beef" mixture and stir-fry for 1 minute. Remove from the wok. Add the remaining oil and the vegetables, stir-frying for 1 minute. Add the broth and cook, scraping the bottom, until the vegetables are tender.
• Return the "beef" to the wok and heat through.

Makes 4 servings

Tonight we are having Vegetarian Calzones.

This looks like a vegan "general tso" recipe that I've adapted. It's one of our favourites







I'll have to try it with broccoli - thanks!


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Peanut butter sandwich with bell pepper on the side. Aren't you all jealous?


----------



## sylvi76 (Jun 23, 2004)

broiled salmon with cilantro/leek marinade, sauteed baby spinach and brown basmati rice.


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

pasta with pancetta, peas, carrots, and onions in a white wine sauce plus a big salad


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

kidlets are at grandmas so this mama did NOT make dinner! LOL I had an egg roll, spinach salad w/ lemon and garlic, and zucchini bread w/ mascarpone and honey spread on top.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

We had crab cakes, rice and avacado/tomato salad last night. Tonight is leftovers of that and/or leftover chicken and noodles. (Ballgame night, won't be home until after 7!)


----------



## peilover010202 (Nov 1, 2005)

We had crockpot chicken taco soup - that was AWESOME (my first time making it) earlier this week.

Tonight is crockpot chicken/veggies with brown rice.

(Can you tell I'm in a working-late and not wanting to make dinner when I get home mode?)


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

can we please have the soup recipe? please, please?

we're having red beans & rice, roasted potatoes, and salad


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

Ohh! I want that taco soup recipe, too!!

Tonight is Rachael Ray's 30 minute meals Shepherd's Pie. It takes me an hour.


----------



## cam&kat's_mom (Jan 12, 2006)

eating out! WAHOO! Girls night! (First oen is FOREVER a friend and I are going to pick up soem things we need and it's liek 45 mintues ot the nearest shopping area. lol so we are going to get dinner out! Dh and kids are having pizza


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

Whatever dh decides to make


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

As-you-like-it salad ~ brown rice, chickpeas, toasted sunflower seeds & sesame seeds, capers, baby peas and black olives. Tossed with olive oil, red wine vinegar, soy sauce, dijon & dill.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

we had "clean out the fridge" night -- need room for our csa stuff.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

turtle wanted to try this Korean place in our neighborhood. It was a disaster! The service was terrible--we waited over 35 minutes for our food. Then we waited another half an hour after we were finished eating for someone to hear the service bell and come up so we could pay.

But the worst part? I don't think it's that I haven't like what I've ordered in Korean restaurants, but that I just don't like Korean food. Life's too short to be dissatisfied with meals!


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

last night....we went to a great little park and grilled up some alaskan halibut......i made some pasta salad to go with and we also ate some cracked pepper and sea salt chips.....mmmm...it was sooo good....


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

I think we're going to have some Szechuan seitan and veg. fried rice, with ginger-sesame broccoli.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Tonight we're having catalan-style spinach. And something.


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

I augmented my Chicken Biryani recipe and am trying to cook it in my crockpot. I've got my fingers crossed. Serving that with brown basmati rice and kefir. If I have time, I'll make some roti.l


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

Curried quinoa and bean salad.


----------



## babibelli (Jun 4, 2002)

We're having "midwestern" tonight. I'm making turkey meatloaf "muffins" with baked potatoes and green beans.


----------



## spiderdust (Oct 3, 2005)

It's insanely hot today, so we're just having sandwiches, salad, and watermelon.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

spaghetti and meat sauce, and salad. I was gonna make a cherry cheesecake, but it didn't happen. Maybe later tonight.


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Wow, how did this thread get all the way back to the 5th page?

Tonight DH made a yummy stirfry out of a little bitty package of filet mignon from the freezer, some mushrooms and peppers that needed to be used and snow peas straight from the garden. It turned out to be a great way to use such a small piece of meat!


----------



## notamommayet (Feb 11, 2005)

got my CSA delivery today and still had a little bit from last week (bok choy and other greens coming out of my EARS!), plus i'm trying to use what i have in the house already, so here's what i "concocted": i made a stir fry of garlic scrapes, scallions, broccoli, and tatsoi (asian green--kind of like mustard greens, but not nearly as hot). i made peanut sauce from peanut butter, hot water, apple cider vinegar, tamari, molasses, and some red pepper flakes. cooked some whole wheat rigatoni and poured the stir fry and sauce over it, and added some chopped peanuts.

i was pleasantly surprised that it was really, really good. looking forward to the leftovers for lunch tomorrow!

tomorrow i'm planning to make mashed potatoes with the yummy peas i got today and some caramelized onions (all mixed together...from a recipe i found in an old file). and an arugula salad with strawberries and balsamic vinaigrette...walnuts too if i can get to the store.

i love my CSA because it forces me to get creative!


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Last night was avacado tomato soup (supposed to be like gazpacho, but I prefer it heated) and a tossed salad.

Tonight is chicken/broccoli stir fry with rice.


----------



## cam&kat's_mom (Jan 12, 2006)

Last night was whole wheat chicken ceasar wraps with sweet potato fries. Tonight I'm not sure yet. Making pesto thsi afternoon (to use up rest of CSA basil form last week) adn tryign to get fridge empty for tomorrows CSA so maybe pasta with pesto and stir fried veggies. (broccoli, carrots green beans, mushrooms, tomatoes) I liketo do a salad nigthly but we are out of lettuce and are not buing any as we are getting sme tomorrow. Maybe make some homemade bread today... I got teh Feeding the Whole family book and there are some yummy bread recipes in there.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Ravioli stuffed with spinach, sautéed mushrooms and feta.

Salad.

Carrot muffins w/cream cheese frosting for dessert.

Tomorrow night will be a crockpot-ed savory sweet potato dish (browned round steak, sweet potatoes, tomatoes, peppers, etc) served over brown rice.

I think I'll freeze up some chocolate pudding pops for dessert.

alsoSarah


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Quote:

Ravioli stuffed with spinach, sautéed mushrooms and feta.

Salad.

Carrot muffins w/cream cheese frosting for dessert.

Tomorrow night will be a crockpot-ed savory sweet potato dish (browned round steak, sweet potatoes, tomatoes, peppers, etc) served over brown rice.

I think I'll freeze up some chocolate pudding pops for dessert.
I want to eat at your house!
















Do you have a recipe for the crock pot dish?


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

A big pot of spaghetti. Lot sof bell pepper, onion, garlic, fresh basil, bay leaf, oregano. Summer squash, carrot, spinach, in Organic vodka sauce.With grassfed ground beef. Over spelt noodles.








For dessert-strawberries and cream(maybe cocoa cream?)


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Melaya,
Pm'ed you the recipe, typo-rific title and all!









alsoSarah


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Chicken and broccoli stir fry we were supposed to have last night but got sidetracked by tornadoes.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Ack! Tornados! You and yours are okay?

Last night, turtle made fabu miso soup with some of the stuff from our CSA--baby carrots, spinach, and scallions. Tasty!


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

we had grilled tofu (in a mirin/soy marinade) and sesame garlic soba.









NO idea for tonight, but we have a whole whack of gorgeous Roma tomatoes on the counter, so I may do something with those.


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

i think tonight i might try my hand at some homemade ravioli (using wonton skins for the outerlayer...has anyone done this....does it work?)....i have some baby portabellas that i need to use up and i think this will be how i use them....

not sure what else i'll have with the ravioli....its hard for me to get motivated to cook lately because my dp has moved to second shift, so he's not around to motivate me....hehehe...plus i'm pregnant and lazy...hehehe.....


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

I got our SCA basket on Tuesday, so we've been eating from that.

Tuesday night was:
Spinach & garlic sauteed in olive oil with a couple of my canned tomatoes chopped up (Halley Plum tomatoes, canned last summer--I had a couple left over from a sauce I made the other night) then tossed with slices of grilled chicken breast (cooked separately), all served over whole wheat spaghetti with fresh-grated parmesan

Strawberry shortcake with whipped cream

Wednesday was:
Braised Swiss chard with sauteed onion, chopped raisins & dried cranberries, and goat cheese over whole wheat rigatoni.

Fresh green salad with a greenhouse tomato (from our neighborhood organic farm) and balsamic dressing.

Sliced strawberries over a scoop of vanilla ice cream.

Tonight? I'll make something with sugar snap peas and chicken. Maybe a stir fry, or maybe something with spinach. Probably stir fry with peas, pepper, onion, carrots, and chicken over brown rice.

And more strawberries!


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scarlettrose*
i think tonight i might try my hand at some homemade ravioli (using wonton skins for the outerlayer...has anyone done this....does it work?)....

I've done it once. I used wonton skins to make a pumpkin ravioli. I was pretty underwhelmed, but it might have been the filling more than anything else. But the raviolis themselves don't have a lot of body (the "pasta" part) and I think that disappointed me, too.

Then I made potstickers with them a few nights later and was super-happy.









I think you stand a good chance of being happy with the ravioli if you really like the filling that you're using, though. I think the mushrooms will be good, whether you go to the trouble of making them into ravioli or not!


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyC*
I've done it once. I used wonton skins to make a pumpkin ravioli. I was pretty underwhelmed, but it might have been the filling more than anything else. But the raviolis themselves don't have a lot of body (the "pasta" part) and I think that disappointed me, too.

Then I made potstickers with them a few nights later and was super-happy.









I think you stand a good chance of being happy with the ravioli if you really like the filling that you're using, though. I think the mushrooms will be good, whether you go to the trouble of making them into ravioli or not!

thanks.....mmm...now you have me thinking of potstickers....hehehe....


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frog*
Ack! Tornados! You and yours are okay?

OT: Yep, we're fine (we hightailed it to my mom's and her basement). Thanks for asking.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

alsoSarah-could you please post your crockpot round steak/sweet potato recipe? thanks!


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hazel*
alsoSarah-could you please post your crockpot round steak/sweet potato recipe? thanks!

"Louisiana Sweet Potato Dish" (Veggie... Or, not.)

Peel 4 medium-sized (or 2 extra-large) sweet potatoes and slice them 1 inch thick. Layer in a sprayed crockpot with 1 large green bell pepper, thickly sliced, and one large sweet onion, separated into thick rings. (If you are feeling carnivorous, you can put 1 1/2 pounds of well-browned round steak under the vegetables when you do your layering.)

Cook 3T. (or more) of chopped garlic over low heat in 3T. of olive oil. Add a pinch of nutmeg, 1 1/2T. of thyme, 1/2t. (or more) of black pepper, and 3T. of flour--cook, stirring constantly, for one minute. Add 1/8 cup of water, one large can of whole tomatoes (lightly broken up) and their juice, plus 2t (or 2 cubes) beef (or veggie) boullion. Heat to a simmer. Pour this mixture over your veggies.

Crockpot on low.

To serve as an entrée, serve over brown rice, biscuits, or wide egg noodles.

The veggie version of this (served without the rice or other starch) makes a great non-traditional Thanksgiving sweet potato side-dish.

alsoSarah


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Grilled burgers, baked potato wedges and corn on the cob


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

thanks alsoSarah!


----------



## Becken (May 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scarlettrose*
i think tonight i might try my hand at some homemade ravioli (using wonton skins for the outerlayer...has anyone done this....does it work?)....i have some baby portabellas that i need to use up and i think this will be how i use them....

Scarlettrose, I don't know if you did this last night or not, but here is the recipe I saw Michael Chiarello (Food Network) use: Wild Mushroom Ravioli.


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Becken*
Scarlettrose, I don't know if you did this last night or not, but here is the recipe I saw Michael Chiarello (Food Network) use: Wild Mushroom Ravioli.

hehehe....i was feeling lazy by the time i got home last night, so i bought some pierogies and ate those instead....but tonight...i SHALL make my homemade ravioli and THANK YOU for the recipe....it looks really yummy...i'll be using baby portabellos instead of those other mushrooms.....


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Last night, turtle made dal and very yummy rice.


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

UGGG, how are some of you managing to turn on the oven? It is going to be 103 here today & moveing up to 107 by Monday.














:

DH just decided that we are going to try a new recipe for mixed grilled veggies w/ eggplant (we've never cooked w/ eggplant before) & I will probably make some kind of grain to go with it, hmmmm maybe quinoa


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

oriental stir fry with chicken


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

chile rellenos
red rice
pintos
homemade ww tortillas

ah gotta love my MIL!!

watermellon for desert


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

A really good Beef taco casserole made in the turbo cooker and steamed veggies. All this meat has been pretty icky for me. But it's been a real easy (lazy persons) way to boost my iron levels up.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl*
UGGG, how are some of you managing to turn on the oven? It is going to be 103 here today & moveing up to 107 by Monday.














:


Only 75-80 here.









Well, last night ended up a bust because I was busy catching some bill paying up so tonight is our grilled burgers, baked potato wedges and corn on the cob....last night was mac and cheese and green beans.


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

This thread is great for inspiration, so thank you all! I thought I'd add my small contribution, for whatever it's worth.
Last night we had Chicken Taco Soup (made in crockpot) and I also made corn muffins to go with it.
Tonight we had spaghetti with tomato sauce, french bread with butter, and a yummy salad of spinach, strawberries, and toasted almonds, with a home-made balsamic vinaigrette.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Last night I made a big pan of mac and cheese and some chard. Tasty! I froze two portions of the mac and cheese with some peas for when I need an easy lunch, and I made some extra pasta with which I made a tuna salad with the peas from our farm share.


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

We're having basmati rice pilaf and poached salmon tonight. Wild pacific, of course







. Some steamed veggies too.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Last night was cheese and rice enchiladas, tossed salad on the side.
Tonight is lentil soup.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Last night we had a yummy southwestern salad -- greens, chicken, red onion, black beans, monterey jack cheese -- with homemade chipotle ranch dressing.

Tonight -- no bleepin' idea. Something that won't heat up the kitchen. Maybe I'll go look over the ginormous crockpot thread for ideers...


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

probably bok choy from our CSA box last week, and some teriyaki chicken, over jasmine rice.

I will also be making a gargantuan amount of pesto to use up basil from the csa box. It is so good I hate to see it go to waste.
Here's how I make mine.

1/2 cup of pine nuts, toasted lightly.(in a dry cast iron skillet for a few minutes only)
a large handful of Basil
pinch of salt/peper
a large squirt of lemon juice, to taste.
1/2- 3/4 cup of parmesean cheese.
about 1 cup of Olive oil, or more to make consistancy you desire.
a few large cloves of garlic

puree everything in a blender or food processor.

Now, I don't really measure much, so these are all estimates, you have been warned.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Neighbor brought over a huge zucchini last night. I'm just going to slice it up on a diagonal (but the strips will be big) and spray them with olive oil, season them a bit with s&p, oregano, and grill 'em up on my grill pan (which I LOVE, btw). We have tortillas, and some feta cheese, I'm thinking we could do veggie wraps of some sort. I also have some salad greens in the fridge which we'll have alongside.

Now, of course, my kids won't eat any of this except maybe the tortilla. The big one is very picky, and the little one does what the big one does!







:


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

Last night was a last min store bought (dried) raviloi & jarred sauce. Not the healthiest, but boy is it good







:

Tonight will be mashed potatoes & gravy with mushroom veggie patties & a veggie, probably green beans


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

Mmmm I am getting hungry looking through these food forums!

Tonight we are having jambalaya, using up some leftovers in the 'fridge








and a salad of mixed greens from the garden.


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Last night I made chicken and dumplings. Yum!

Tonight I'll make the butternut squash/bacon pasta dish that I planned on making last week but never got around to it.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

chicken fingers (free range, dredged in organic eggs and bread crumbs mixed with ground flax, almonds and sunflower seeds; the kids won't know what hit 'em! bwaaaaahaaaaaaa) and some broc from the garden...

I'm having a fantastic cote du rhone rose, icy cold and some cucumbers. Dh is out on a shoot so he's probably eating craft-services-donuts-and-coffee


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wabi Sabi*
Last night I made chicken and dumplings. Yum!

Tonight I'll make the butternut squash/bacon pasta dish that I planned on making last week but never got around to it.

can you post the recipe for the squash pasta?
MIL is giving us a pasta maker


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

Tonight was chicken with yogurt and parmesan cheese, string beans, and mashed potatoes.

I'm already scratching my head over tomorrow night's dinner plan. Guess I should go back and read some more of this thread!


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl*
Tonight will be mashed potatoes & gravy with mushroom veggie patties

I'd love to have your recipe for mushroom veggie patties...

Thanks!

alsoSarah


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu*
can you post the recipe for the squash pasta?

I got it the recipe from an old Martha Stewart Kid's magazine. I find that I *really* like most of the recipes from that magazine- a bit more sophisticated than ordinary "kid's food" (ie. hot dogs, mac and cheese, blah blah blah) but still very family friendly and good!

Here's the link:

http://www.marthastewart.com/page.jh...431&navLevel=3

I more or less follow the recipe without changing too much- the only real difference is that I like to add a couple tablespoons of tomato paste to the dish just for a bit more depth. It is my one of my toddler's absolute favorite meals!

Oh, and the squash & white bean soup and the squash w/cous cous are also both fantastic!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wabi Sabi*
I got it the recipe from an old Martha Stewart Kid's magazine. I find that I *really* like most of the recipes from that magazine- a bit more sophisticated than ordinary "kid's food" (ie. hot dogs, mac and cheese, blah blah blah) but still very family friendly and good!

Here's the link:

http://www.marthastewart.com/page.jh...431&navLevel=3

I more or less follow the recipe without changing too much- the only real difference is that I like to add a couple tablespoons of tomato paste to the dish just for a bit more depth. It is my one of my toddler's absolute favorite meals!

Oh, and the squash & white bean soup and the squash w/cous cous are also both fantastic!









thanks


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

tonight we had steamed bok choy, with soem sesame oil and braggs liquid aminos on it. With jasmine rice, and chicken teriyaki. I just sauteed the chicken in some peanut oil, and teriyaki sauce.








And we had organic cantaloupe for desert.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Last night I ended up making beans (in the crockpot) and rice. When DP followed it directly with a PB&J, I knew it was not a hit.







The sad thing is that he kept offering to get a pizza for dinner and I kept demurring -- "No, no, I've got the beans all ready" etc.

Tonight I am making a whole chicken, probably in the crockpot if I can stuff it in there. Maybe with barbecue sauce? I am SO sick of chicken, but DP is a chickenaholic and I guess I am codependent.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

I thawed out some bratwurst for the grill, will also make thai peanut noodles and who knows what else.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

turtle had the stomach flu yesterday







so we sort of nibbled on what sounded good. I had leftover mac and cheese, and I'm not sure what all she ended up eating.


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Last night was meatloaf, sour cream/garlic mashed potatoes, and steamed sugar snap peas & carrots. It took me forever to make dinner and I dirtied about a hundred dishes, but it was worth it!
Today the sun is finally out, so we are hoping to go to the pool this afternoon and eat dinner there. So, no cooking for me, hopefully!


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

Pesto pasta with sauteed squash and salad


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

Tonight will be refried bean tacos with all the fixins, yummy & so easy


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

I took some grassfed ground beef out of the freezer this morning so that we'll be able to grill some burgers for dinner. I'm also going to make some oven fries, plus I have a recipe for baked beans from alsoSarah that have been cooking all day.


----------



## lily_fair (Mar 2, 2006)

sundried tomatoes and chicken sausages with pasta (rotini in butter, parmesan, salt & pepper) and steamed peas.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

DS has a 5 o'clock ballgame in a neighboring town, so we won't be home right at dinnertime again....I'm making a pizza casserole (think chicken pot pie crust on top of pizza fixings) today that DH can just heat up for him and the babe and we'll have it when we get home.


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

I am going to attempt to throw together a blackbean & quinoa salad with tomatoes, avocado, & what ever else I can find/sounds good.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

we got a bunch of lovely lemon basil from csa yesterday!







It smells divine. I want to wrap myself in it








So I may make some ice cream with it
And maybe a soup with some of the carrots we got, and leftover celery, and some other stuff.I already made some pesto.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Spinach, mushroom and feta pizza.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

clam chowder







salad.
maybe some pumpkin bread for dessert


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu*
we got a bunch of lovely lemon basil from csa yesterday! I want to wrap myself in it









:

Last night I tried a new recipe -- lentils, swiss chard and sausage. It should have been delicious, as I love all of those things, but it wasn't.







So tonight I am jonesing for something yummy, and I've got all the ingredients for spinach calzones in the fridge/freezer. I'll probably serve a big salad, too. Gotta keep up with the CSA lettuce!


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Ginger marinated tofu and stir fried rice.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

The humidity here is still *un*believable, so the grill will be pressed into service.

I'm grilling glazed salmon fillets, sweet corn, and a potato, onion, and carrot pouch with fresh herbs.

It's an intense PMS day, too, so there will be much chocolate... not sure in what form yet....

alsoSarah


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna*







:

Last night I tried a new recipe -- lentils, swiss chard and sausage. It should have been delicious, as I love all of those things, but it wasn't.







So tonight I am jonesing for something yummy, and I've got all the ingredients for spinach calzones in the fridge/freezer. I'll probably serve a big salad, too. Gotta keep up with the CSA lettuce!









I know!I still have 2 full bags of salad from last week alone!They need to get eaten today and tommorow. Our pickup is on Wednsdays.

I have a recipe I made up for chard or kale...
2 cans Muir Glen fire roasted diced tomatoes
some chili powder, onions, garlic, diced up
a few cans of pinto, kidney or black beans.Or all 3.

Add chili powder to taste. And remember chili owder gets stronger as it simmers. So I always periodically check mine. I start off with just a little powder(like 1 TBSLP)

you can also add meat if you like. When I made this once, I added chicken.
Simmer for about 30 min. or so. Then add kale or chard at last 15 minutes. I like to add a lid here.

It tastes really good withchopped avacados on top, sprinkled with lime juice adn a little salt. Or yogurt, sour cream.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Thai peanut noodles and salad.

For the excess salad...I had some green loose leaf here that was about on it's last leg, so I cut it up in very fine strips and sauteed it with my onion and tofu last night for the stir fry and it was YUMMY! The family just thought it was spinach, and I couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alkenny*
Thai peanut noodles and salad.

For the excess salad...I had some green loose leaf here that was about on it's last leg, so I cut it up in very fine strips and sauteed it with my onion and tofu last night for the stir fry and it was YUMMY! The family just thought it was spinach, and I couldn't tell the difference.









OMG, you're brilliant. I am going to do that later this week. I have snow peas that need to be stirfried anyway, so I'll throw some lettuce in. I bet that shrinks it way down too so you can use lots of it. Hee hee.

Tonight -- er, salad. We didn't eat it last night, so now it's even more oppressively weighing on my conscience. Oh, the tyrrany of the lettuce...


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna*
OMG, you're brilliant. I am going to do that later this week. I have snow peas that need to be stirfried anyway, so I'll throw some lettuce in. I bet that shrinks it way down too so you can use lots of it. Hee hee.

Yep, it shrinks WAY down.


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

Tonight was grilled chicken sausages, (they were really good, have no nitrates or junk) and grilled sweet potato/onion packets. Thank God for the grill. And a side of sugar snap peas. YUM!


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Going to my mom's for a 'hobo dinner' today...before anyone asks, you take a NEW CLEAN metal trash can and put kielbasa, cabbage, potatoes and corn on the cob in there and cook it over a fire pit. I think mom is just using her big stock pot, but still.









I'm taking a bunch of veggies...carrots, broccoli, green peppers, cucumbers, snap peas, celery, grape tomatoes, mushrooms and green onions along with some chipotle ranch dip and red bell pepper hummus.


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

Hot wings (chicken drumettes, hot sauce, butter, msg-free ranch powder mix), frozen green beans w/almonds, and salad.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alkenny*
Going to my mom's for a 'hobo dinner' today...before anyone asks, you take a NEW CLEAN metal trash can and put kielbasa, cabbage, potatoes and corn on the cob in there and cook it over a fire pit. I think mom is just using her big stock pot, but still.









I'm taking a bunch of veggies...carrots, broccoli, green peppers, cucumbers, snap peas, celery, grape tomatoes, mushrooms and green onions along with some chipotle ranch dip and red bell pepper hummus.









neat








When I was in South Africa, they actually did something similar to this. When they had large gatherings-they took a HUGE pot and had it outside and served people from it.And it was a nice event too, at a retreat type place.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

We had loads of fun and ate out of the pot all day. We figured up we spent about $30 total and fed 15 people TWO MEALS! Can't beat that.









Tonight we had bean burgers and a salad with sweet and sour dressing. Have enough leftovers for dinner tomorrow night too.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Last night we had leftovers/scrounge night. I ate a salad with the LAST OF THIS WEEK'S LETTUCE!







and DP had a leftover spinach calzone. We both snacked on zucchini bread afterwards.

Tonight I'm making a stirfry with chicken, snow peas, carrots and black mushrooms.

Lish, you mind sharing your bean burger recipe? I have never had very good luck with them, and I'd love a TNT version.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Bean burgers...I don't have an exact measurement, but this is what I did last night. Be warned that I made a dozen burgers out of this and have enough for dinner tonight.

I reconstituted some dried pintos the night before (about 6 quick handfuls thrown in a pot). Once they were cooked up, they measured out to 6 cups of cooked beans.

I turned 8 slices of bread into breadcrumbs and threw that in there along with 2 eggs, some chopped green onion, garlic and some seasoned salt.

Mashed it all together with a potato masher, then spooned big spoonfuls (ladel size) of it out into some heated olive oil in a pan and fried up until brown on each side (turning them onto a cookie sheet in a warm oven in between batches).

It was too sticky to form into patties by hand, but this way, they still fried up nice and I just pushed them down with the back of the spatula after I flipped them while browning.

Served on keyser rolls with tomato, lettuce, pickle and condiments...YUM!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

We had a country lamb casserole







Heaven in a dish.

the night before we did clam chowder. So tongiht we will most likely finish up the clam chowder. And have a nice salad with greens from CSA. Or if dh decideds to eat it for lunch and let me have the leftover casserole.....I might make bubble and squeak.







Never had it but it was on our CSA recipe list as we got potatoes and cabbage yesterday.


----------



## NinaBruja (Jan 19, 2004)

im sitting here eating veggie dogs








i should really get up and cook something...im looking through this thread for ideas...


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

ok we had a frittata I believe it is called. Pretty much quiche without the crust. It had potaotes, onions, peppers, sage, grill seasoning, garlic, moZerella, eggs, milk, parmesean. It was really really good!Oh, and the last of our spinach too.

For dessert I made chocolate cherry ice cream








Pretty much : a bit of milk, fresh cream, frozen bananas, cherries, and a peach. 1/4 cup cocoa powder, and some maple syrup, egg, and a 1/2 tsp vanilla.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Tonight is spaghetti, salad, and garlic bread


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Lish, TY for the bean burger recipe. I think frying them might be the key -- I always try to bake mine. Silly me.









Leilalu, I love fritattas! I make them pretty often, usually when I go to visit my mom b/c they're one of her favorites.

Tonight we are having gravlax that we made ourselves -- we do it several times a year with fresh dill and gooooood salmon from the farmer's market -- along with new potatoes, some hard-cooked eggs, and mustard-dill sauce. Seems like there ought to be some shots of aquavit involved too, but I doubt that'll happen.


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

Tonight will be split pea soup made with a delicious ham hock.









Haven't decided on an accompaniment yet. Maybe sourdough bread.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

we're going to the locally owned mexican restaurant with the grandmas tonight.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Tonight is a toss-up...DH wants pizza (and I have to admit that spinach/feta/black olives sound yummy right now!) but I don't know if I'll have the funds to order or buy the stuff (bill paying day!)...maye peanut noodles? Hmmmm...choices, choices.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

thai tofu with rice noodles and veg, in a peanut sauce. fresh fruit for dessert -- cherries, blueberries, peaches, melon from the market.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Well, we had the pizza...tonight will be noodles, salad, and fresh blackberries.


----------



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

BBQ Pulled Pork Sandwiches..........and I dont know what else, maybe watermelon, and salad.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Tonight was a spicy mac and cheese, cucumber salad and homemade biscuits. I used up some chipotle dip from the 4th to make the mac and cheese creamier, but holy cow! SPICY! That wouldn't have been so bad if it wouldn't have turned the cheese grainy. It was edible, but I think I'll stick to our original mac and cheese recipe next time.


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

Chicken kabob sandwiches! I've got chicken breasts marinating in yogurt sauce, and I'm going to serve them on whole wheat pitas with salad greens and hummus. Also extra hummus + raw veggies for dipping on the side.


----------



## mamato2boys (Nov 22, 2002)

Zucchini cakes
pasta with garlic scape pesto
and greens


----------



## craftymom (Jun 27, 2005)

Trader Joe's pasta w/pesto sauce and parmesan cheese. Trader Joe's bread (dh went, so it's a non-ww night,







). Yellow squash from the garden, and fresh cherry tomatoes, also garden. mmmmmm


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

It's so dang hot we just had fresh corn on the cob and sliced tomatoes with fresh basil and mozzerella with a balsamic vinegar/olive oil/locust honey drizzle and crunchy sea salt.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I made chicken enchiladas tonight--basically I followed the recipe on the back of a can of Old El Paso green chile sauce, but I added spinach and black beans. I washed some organic spinach, threw it in a pan with a lid on it for about 2 minutes, it wilted, then I took the stems off, chopped, and added it to the cream cheese, bean, chicken, chile mix after I turned the burner off. and used whole wheat tortillas. Family still loves them, didn't seem to notice I'd added spinach and black beans....


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

Split pea soup and toasted ciabatta rolls.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

we had fried green tomatoes last night. With fresh unripe tomatoes from my garden the kids decided to pick















I sauteed them with butter, after dipping them in a mixture of egg/fresh raw milk and then then seasoned cornmeal.

We also had a fruit salad with pomegranate vinegar. it had strawberries, blueberries, nectarine, and plums







We also had turkey bacon and homeade blueberry kefir.

tonight we had a curried pea soup with leftover CSA potatoes, and cilantro. It had yogurt and coconut mlk in it. Lots of indian spice too. I love it whnever I make it. We had chicken breasts with it, on lettuce with yogurt.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamato2boys*
Zucchini cakes
pasta with garlic scape pesto
and greens









Nicole, may I please have your recipe for these? Well, not the greens; those I can make myself.







But I have a bunch of garlic scapes in the fridge from our CSA. And always on the lookout for new zuke recipes. TIA!

Last night we had salad and artichokes, the night before that was a so-so chickpea/kale curry, and tonight is...drumroll please...CHICKEN! Of some kind. I'm not sure what to do with it yet, have to go inventory the vegetables and see what inspires me.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

I'm making a pot of corn chowder tonight.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

tonight was simple. We had yummy Niman Ranch hotdogs. And cabbage sauteed until carmel-ey (got that idea here!) And to that I added 21 seasoning spice, and some leftover CSA potatoes, and a big handful of cilantro, and salt.
We also had a fruit salad with plums, bananas, roasted walnuts and raisins and pomegranate vinegar from Trader Joes.

Then dh noticed all the blackberries that ripened on the vine out back and we hurried to get them all before the birds did. So now, er his request I made blackberry cobbler. We will have it with vanilla bean ice cream.Double Rainbow brand. The cobbler was easy







I don't measure much, but I will try to jot it down.

About 2 cups of blackberries, washed briefly under cold water.
TBLSP of lemon juice.
about 1/2 to 1 cup of water-enough to cover the berries in the pot.
1 TBLSP (heaping) arrowroot powder
1/4 tsp almond extract
about 1/2 cup sugar(i used demerara)

Put the above ing.(except for arrowroot) in a pot on high heat. When mixture boils, turn down to a bubbly simmer on a low setting. After about 5 min, put arrowroot powder in a tablsp or so of water and stir. Add to pot, turn off heat. Stir occasionally, letting it thicken.

1 1/2 cups flour
2/3 cup sugar(split in half)
2 tsp cinnamon(split in half)
1/2 stick melted butter

melt butter, add sugar, cinnamon, and flour, mix until crumbly. If needed, add more flour to get the right texture...crumbles.

pour blackberry mix in an over safe container, add crumble mixture atop. Mix the rest of the sugar/cinnamon and sprinkle on top.
Bake at 400, until it really browns on top and seems done.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

OMG... I've been craving berry cobbler like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## sebrinaw (Jan 28, 2002)

I bought a food magazine last week and it has a meal plan in it for 5 days and every day that you cook you make extra a save it for the following day. Last night we had grilled marinated garlic chicken, grilled potatos and grilled asparagus, I made extra chicken and potatos and tonight I am having grilled steak, potato salad (made with the grilled potatos), and salad with homemade vinaigrette. So I need to save some romaine lettuce and vinaigrette for our dinner tomorrow which is a cobb salad with leftover grilled chicken, bacon, feta cheese, tomatos and romaine lettuce with the leftover vinaigrette.

Sebrina


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Tonight is bean and cheese enchilada casserole in the crockpot with greens on the side.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I think tonight I am making pizza with pineapple and turkey bacon. And black olives







Oh, and probably vodka sauce on it too. and maybe some yummy fresh basil from CSA. Though I will have to make an extra pizza too I think, for leftovers. So I will most likely make one with pesto, and maybe a sausage of some sort, and kalamata olives.

No more dessert for a while. I am stuffed from cobbler last night. Maybe I could mix in some cherries to that vanilla ice cream though.Or make some hot cocoa.


----------



## mamato2boys (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonight we're having: homemade wheat pitas, homemade hummus with CSA basil mixed in, and a tomato and cucumber salad.

The boys won't eat hummus right now so they eat plain chick peas instead


----------



## juju's mom (Mar 30, 2005)

egg salad sandwiches with a salad. Too hot to do too much right now.


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

corn on the cob, steamed brocoli, steamed potatoes, local cheese


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Something with beans (I cooked a double batch yesterday on purpose). I'll let the kids pick, but it'll either be chili or bean burgers.


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Last night was BBQ pork sandwiches with just-picked green beans and garlic mashed potatoes made from spuds that had just been dug out of the ground earlier in the day!









We're getting ready to head out of town for the weekend, so tonight it was just leftover BBQ, leftover mashed potatoes and baked beans. And to top it all off: homemade all-organic vanilla ice cream! Mmm!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

we had chicken in the crockpot with 2 cups strong kefir, 1 tsp rosemary, 1 tsp sage, 1 tsp white pepper, and 2 tblsp horseradish mustard. And some salt.And a few cloves garlic and one leek. Then when it was almost done I put in about 1 1 /2 cups water and added a bag of wild brown rice medley from Trader Joes.







When done, i put some parmesean on top.
Served with petite peas and a baguette and brie.


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

last night was chili tricolor pasta (used up the pasta that i had, the original recipe calls for macaroni) with a salad made from fresh lettuce from my mom's garden, carrots, and radishes (also from my mom's garden) and some excellent cheesy bread (used up some hoagie rolls that i had)

it was very good....

i didn't get any of the leftover chili pasta because my dp insisted on taking them all to work....


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Spaghetti with the rest of our rosemary bread.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

Either roasted chicken with dilled red potatoes and green salad, or going out to eat. Haven't decided which, yet.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Leftovers...mushroom and feta pizza, vegetarian goulash, and Bombay rice (rice mixed with onion, carrot, garbanzo beans, stock, apricots and served with pita)


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

whole wheat spaghetti with marinara sauce with mushrooms, peppers, zucchini and summer squash in it....

i'll probably have a salad with it because i have A LOT of lettuce to use up....


----------



## LittleOne03 (Feb 7, 2004)

Steaks (grass fed, grown by my in-laws)







, artichokes, green beans from our garden, brown basmati rice. YUM!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

roast chicken in the crockpot(organic, free range etc from TJ's) and some onion basil cream sauce and rice to go with it, and steamed erbert chard and beet greens.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

a frozen pizza







: Crazy day day for us... I get through tomorrow and things will slow down thankfully.







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Beef stew, in the middle of Summer, I know. But hubby brought home bottom round, have to cook it to death.

Still yummy with salad with herbs out of our garden and bread and butter. At least it's cooled down enough to cook again.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Tonight I made honey ginger chicken strips with noodles and broccoli and sesame seeds. It's like chinese food. Good news was that my toddler loved it and scarfed lots of chicken and broccoli.


----------



## sabrosina (Jun 23, 2003)

This was really fabulous.

I had nothing in my fridge in the way of vegetables but a bag of carrots and a pint of cherry tomatoes. But I do have a pot of basil growing outside so I plucked all of it and whipped up a great pesto (50 fresh basil leaves, 1/2 cup toasted pine nuts, 1/2 cup grated fresh parmesean, 1/4 cup olive oil, and salt to taste ... in the food processor till finely minced). Dumped this into a large mixing bowl, halved the cherry tomatoes and added, then cooked and drained 3/4ish pounds of cooked drained whole wheat pasta and tossed it around. Serve hot room temperature, or cold.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melaya*
Tonight I made honey ginger chicken strips with noodles and broccoli and sesame seeds.

Recipe, please?!?







:

Last night we had something very similar to sabrosina's dinner -- pasta with a basil/ricotta cream sauce and sauteed vegetables.

Tonight we are celebrating with a bottle of champagne that's been in our fridge since last Christmas, some shrimp cocktail, fresh Italian bread with roasted garlic-parmesan spread, and whatever other nibblies I come up with.


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna*
Tonight we are celebrating with a bottle of champagne that's been in our fridge since last Christmas, some shrimp cocktail, fresh Italian bread with roasted garlic-parmesan spread, and whatever other nibblies I come up with.
















whatcha celebrating?

sounds yummy by the way....i love making nibblies into a dinner......


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Our new tenant is coming to sign the lease today (we have a rental apt and have been trying to get it rented for months -- the deals keep falling through, so we're really excited that this guy is going to work out, touch wood). And, you know, just whatever... Getting through the first six months of having two kids?!


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

We just filled the freezer with free-range chicken (on sale at an unbelievable price!) yesterday so we're grilling tonight. I made dry rub for the chicken that looks and smells wonderful- I can't wait to try it.

Also have baked beans in the crock-pot right now, hopefully they'll be done by dinner. A friend is coming to eat with us tonight and bringing some corn from his garden so I'm also going to attempt to make creamed corn since I have some cream that really needs to be used now or else just tossed. The same friend also brought me some new potatoes from his garden the other day and I used it to make potato salad per his request. We also have some heirloom tomatoes that I'll make a salad out of.

We don't normally eat such big meals, but it sure sounds good today!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Creamy porkchops with a mushroom gravy, served over brown rice, with peas and carrots on the side.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Quote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by Melaya
Tonight I made honey ginger chicken strips with noodles and broccoli and sesame seeds.

Quote:

Recipe, please?!?

It was a turbocooker recipe so I don't know how to adapt it for someone who doesn't own one.


----------



## mommy2julia (Mar 15, 2005)

We had Baked cajun catfish( from Whole Foods..tehy have the best fish), asparagus, and corn on the cob.. Oh and earlier I made some yummy oatmeal cookies..


----------



## mamato2boys (Nov 22, 2002)

We had Greek Chicken....pasta, shredded chicken, tomatoes, garlic, yellow pepper, artichoke hearts, feta cheese and a bit of lemon juice...all mixed together


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

We're having grass fed buffalo burgers with a pickled tomato/basil salad with red wine vinegar dressing, and fruit salad for dessert.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Tonight is the same as last night...veggie dogs, baked beans, sauteed zuchini, chunks of cheese and sliced tomatoes (it is hot and humid here!)


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Last night we had poached salmon with homemade aioli, boiled new potatoes with butter and parsley, and sauteed swiss chard.

On the menu tonight is chicken parmesan subs and sauteed squash with pesto. Fruit salad, which my 3-year-old loves to help me make, for dessert.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Tonight will be pork tenderloin and zucchini planks on the grill with crockpot-ed baked beans.

I'm really hungry for potato salad, too... I'll make some, if I have time, and if I can brave that extra bit of heat and humidty.... It helps to prep the potatoes in the microwave, but still.....

I'm *desperate* for chocolate, too.

So desperate that I may make some microwave brownies.

Tomorrow night will probably be a cold "seashell" pasta salad with tuna and veggies in it. (I'll throw it together tonight, when it's a bit cooler outside.)

With that, I'l have hummus and veggies, and cheese and crackers.

alsoSarah


----------



## mamato2boys (Nov 22, 2002)

Salmon pot stickers, vegi "fried" rice, and garlic green beans.


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

Spicy pork with black bean sauce stirfry, served over shirataki noodles. Sides of potstickers and sesame cucumber salad.

ETA: they had five-spice boiled peanuts at the store, so we're having those too!


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

were having pork, and greenchillie/cheese tamales


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

MIL cooked tonight so we had pork chops, mashed potatoes, gravy, bread, and salad. It was delicious down-home cooking but ugh...I over ate and I'm soooo stuffed right now.

Tomorrow I'm planning on burritos filled with a black bean and brown rice chili made in the crockpot. We'll have all the fixings too: homemade salsa, avocado, some grated cheese and sour cream.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Stuffed zuccini that I picked fresh from the garden and stuffed with other garden picks including some tomatoes, green onion and pepper. I added some brown rice and some chedder cheese on top. They were delish!


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

Drumsticks cooked in mushroom sauce, with rice and brown beans


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

fresh Amish grown corn on the cob







, biscuits and mac n' cheese.

we love starch







(and I wonder why my hips don't get smaller







)


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Cottage pie made with leftovers and a simple salad of green leaf lettuce, red cabbage and chives.

Chocolate Haagen-Dazs for Mom while dh and ds play after dinner.


----------



## mtnsunshinemama (Sep 21, 2004)

Blackened Cajun Chicken Caesar salad, one of our favorite fresh summer meals!


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

We had a lemon roasted chicken with a wild rice pilaf (from a package, I'm afraid), boiled broccoli, and buttered carrots with summer savory (an herb). Dessert was cubed cantalope.

Unfortunately we ate at 5, and after everyone went to bed (its now 11:30pm), I had a deli turkey sandwich...







:


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight is a big salad -- CSA greens, sweet 100 tomatoes from our garden, avocado, uh...whatever else is in our fridge. I dunno. It's too effing hot to cook. Or eat. Or care.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

we're having a repeat of last night... but I think we'll have some green beans too.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Last night was sushi night!









Tonight is lentils, carrots, onion 'stew' and an Italian loaf.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Zuccini from the garden stuffed with all sorts of other good garden stuff like tomatos, onions, peppers, basil mixed with some brown rice and hamburg and topped with chedder cheese. Yummmm.

ETA - Hey I just noticed I had the same thing last time I posted to this thread!







You can tell I'm overwhelmed with zuccini in my garden.


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

Lemon pepper seasoned ribeye steaks with sauteed broccoli! Yay for beef sales at the grocery store.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Yesterday I made chicken stock for the first time!







with whole organicn pasture fed chicken from Trader Joes. SO for lunch I made a chicken/raw cheddar quesadilla with a bit of salt, browned in a pan. With some avacado, tomatoes and salt and lime on top.

For dinner, who knows? Maybe a curry? Or a mole?

I just have to sy, it is THE best chicken I have ever made. It tastes so good slow cooked all day. Last night we had potato leek soup made with some of the broth


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna*
Tonight is a big salad -- CSA greens, sweet 100 tomatoes from our garden, avocado, uh...whatever else is in our fridge. I dunno. It's too effing hot to cook. Or eat. Or care.

I need to make a salad using up our CSA leftover veggies. We also have lots of yummy salad mix.

It is not actually all that hot here this week. THANK HEAVENS!


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Scalloped potatoes and mushrooms tonight.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Yup, finally cooler here too. Phew! Tonight I am trying the infamous honey-baked lentils in the crockpot, and will probably serve it with some brown rice and (you guessed it) salad. I also took out some frozen chicken-and-dumplings filling for DP, in case he doesn't like/want the lentils.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

I've been really craving the taste of the lentil soup w/Italian sausage and mustard greens, but I haven't been feeling like soup, so tonight I'm going to make those elements into a thick sauté, and serve that over brown rice.

Probably with salad, since I have a little chunk of delightful aged gouda to grate onto it, and the grape tomatoes are turning red, finally.

I may make peach cobbler for dessert, or a rustic peach tart..... and an extra for a potluck tomorrow night....

alsoSarah


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

double post....


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

Stuffed peppers (no rice) with caesar salad and maybe green beans.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Tacos tonight, easy. Last night was veggie lo mein, yummy. And it was so easy to make. I'll keep that one on the menu.


----------



## janerose (May 9, 2004)

I made a big macaroni salad with tuna, peas, eggs, and onions in it. We'll eat it for dinner tonight too. I also made a few extra hard boiled eggs. We'll have raw baby carrotts too, and fresh fruit for dessert.

Holly


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

Tonight I made two home made pizzas. One with pepperoni and one with tomatoes, basil, roasted red & yellow peppers, a little left over grilled eggplant, spinach and artichoke hearts.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I put a chuck roast in the crockpot with a bit of water, then added some mole to it.









i hope it turns out ok







:

I actually made the mole from scratch. I have made it before, but always slightly different.


----------



## momof3sweeties (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm grilling some fresh silver salmon my 10yo just caught, veggie salad and rice! We've lucked out and have been eating lots of salmon lately....mmmm!


----------



## mamato2boys (Nov 22, 2002)

BBQ chicken, corn fritters, salad and watermelon.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Pasta, mushrooms, onions, peas and a creamy sauce *yes, mushrooms again...I got a great deal on some that were 'past their prime', but still good to me!*


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

How come no matter what I make/plan for dinner, everybody else's sounds better? Is it a case of the salad being greener on the other side of the fence, or what?

Anyhoo, we're having stuffed green peppers tonight.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna*
How come no matter what I make/plan for dinner, everybody else's sounds better? Is it a case of the salad being greener on the other side of the fence, or what?

Anyhoo, we're having stuffed green peppers tonight.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Chicken and veggie fajitas, cilantro rice, and margaritas. Or maybe mojitos.

Brownies for dessert.

alsoSarah


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

My carnivores were happy last night...I grilled sirloin burgers for them (I had grilled portabellos







), salad, fresh sliced tomatoes and seasoned fries.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

I took that minestrone soup that Vons/Safeway makes (the vegetarian one with lots of peppers and other veggies). I served that over brown rice with cheddar cheese on top. It's really good that way and my toddler loves it.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Last night: A thick chicken and veggie stew over biscuits.

Tonight, I'm not sure: either Jambalaya or Etouffe. Salad. Corn bread.
Uber chocolatey cupcakes, with frosting that merits the same desciption.

alsoSarah


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

potatoes stewed with peppers, onions, and eggplant with a crusty french bread...


----------

